# plug for petsmart



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

just wanted to give a plug to petsmart tonite .i purchased the aqueaon water vacuum similar to the python .i hve had a few issues with tthe tap adaptor i broke the attachement when i overtightened to the tap. i didnt have the receipt so i bit the bullet nad bought a new one . a few months later the same thing happened . i wrote to petsmart with nothing positive from them no offer to help or replace . so today i took a chance and went to petsmart with my receipt its been over 6 months , they didnt even look at the receipt and gave me a replacement with no issues at all 
just wanted to emphasize that some of these places have great return policies save your reciepts .
cheers 
tom


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know if it's changed but a few years ago you didn't even need a reciept for returns at petsmart - any pet related product could be returned there no matter where you bought it, with or without a reciept. They have some really good policies... great policies regarding the live animal care too. It's just difficult to keep the staff knowledgable and educated about the care of the animals because there is such a fast turnover of sales associates, being a retail job and all.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

also, they match any prices, so bring a proof, and they will match it. I love shopping at Petsmart vrs other big branches like Big Al who make it hard for returns or price matching...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

i have to admit, having a proper price match and return policy that includes flexibility is difficult to find.

one time I bought thermostats from home depot, a week later (well before their like 90 day return policy), home hardware puts it on sale for like 75$ off. Because they don't price match bought items, I had to buy new thermostats with the price matched price, walked out of the store, came back in and returned the old ones.

Pain in the ass as they made a fuss about it, but I was like "tell me which one of your backwards policies I broke?" and they couldn't answer me.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> also, they match any prices, so bring a proof, and they will match it. I love shopping at Petsmart vrs other big branches like Big Al who make it hard for returns or price matching...


Not entirely true, I've returned stuff to the Big place with no receipt 
And got my money returned, yes they returned my money and on another occasion was given a gift card!
I shop at petsmart too, but I prefer to shop at small places and sticking it to the tax man


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BigAl has all your purchases in Data base

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*big als*

Big als will only give u in store credit.....just a FYI


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

tom g said:


> Big als will only give u in store credit.....just a FYI


Not true Tom

I was refunded my money on a big item over 300$ credited back to my account from The Big Guy on Kennedy, they did try to give me a giftcard and I refused that!


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I've never gotten the offer of a monetary refund from BA. Always a store credit in the form of a gift card. Then again, the highest amount was like $80. I don't know if that is a factor, or if It would have been different if they perceived me as aggressive. I'm a hoarder when it comes to receipts for items under warranty, so I've never gone there without one.

As for petsmart, I loved the one in Richmond Hill (on elgin mills). It is waaaay different, in terms of customer service, from the one on kennedy. The one at Kennedy seems like they're focused on dogs and cats, whereas the one in RH actually has staff that are knowledgeable about fishkeeping. I was there last week, and couldn't find the Nutrafin garlic flakes. The store manager told me that if they didn't have it, he would get it for me within one business day. He located it, and grabbed one for me. Also asked me what else I was feeding my fish, to ensure I had a complete diet. While I was there, I had two other sales staff offer to help me without overcrowding or hovering over me. One even answered my query about lightbulbs frankly, recommending one that they don't even carry!

I think pet stores (and retail business in general) are all about relationships. I will definitely return to petsmart Richmond Hill, even though it is out of my way.


Al.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sig is right about the stored data I've never used a receipt. You obviously must use your VIP to be able to have them store the purchase info. If not your purchase info is lost.

Cash refund is possible on equipment that's not used. I've received cash back on three different occasions. 
Cash refund is up to the front managers discretion.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't mind the store credit actually, coz it gets used up pretty darn quick 


Al.


----------

